# Specialized Tarmac vs. Fuji SST 2.0



## MCubed (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi,

Looking to pick up a used bike as a beginner. The options are:

Specialized Tarmac (2011) with SRAM Apex & Mavic Wheels (no model info available yet) ($1700)

OR

Fuji SST 2.0 (2010) with SRAM Force & Mavic CXP 22 Wheels ($1300)

Any opinions will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

MCubed said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking to pick up a used bike as a beginner. The options are:
> 
> ...


The Fuji uses an integrated seat post (ISP) which generally means once it's cut to size, saddle height is set. I'm not familiar with Fuji's design, so look into that before committing to the purchase.

If the Specialized were new, I'd say it was a decent price, but being used, it's not. I believe it MSRP'd for ~$2,200, so discounted as NOS it would go for around $1,700.

All that said, if this is your first road bike, given your price range, I suggest visiting some LBS's, discuss your intended uses/ goals, terrain you'll be riding and see what they suggest. From there, get sized/ fitted to bikes of interest and head out on test rides, focusing on fit/ feel, ride and handling, Whittle the field, based on your preferences.

Going this route has distinct advantages, in that you'll get some sizing/ fit assistance and (important with CF framesets) a warranty.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

my first carbon bike was a fuji sst. it's very stiff and responsive. if only the top tube is a little shorter, i will probably still riding it today. 

you should go for the fuji.


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

I had a fuji sl 1 pro and it was really nice, then got a 2012 tarmac and it's a huge difference. Ride was smoother, a lot more responsive, and climbs better with the tarmac. But all in all it was a much better fit. So i would probably not going get anything else other than Tarmacs, but choose the one that fit you best. Please Post pics once all said and done.


----------

